# Other Pythons > Morelia >  YES....Chondro Eggs!!!!!

## karbogast

I came back from a long weekend trip to Fort Myers Beach to find that my girl Killer was wrapped around a nice clutch of eggs. I was acctually afraid that she would lay them while I was gone, but other than a few wrinkles from not enough humidity the eggs look to be in really good shape. I candled them and it looks like she laid 23 fertile and 1 slug. I am definately happy with those results and now I will keep my fingers crossed that all goes well during incubation.

Killer on her eggs


Eggs ready to be cooked


Killer in her non-hormonal colors and a bit more fat on her bones.


Scarface, the sire of the clutch




Wish me luck on hatching out some red or yellow tree worms.

----------


## tigerlily

Best of luck on your worms!   :Good Job:

----------


## xdeus

Congrats!  Nice looking pair, and I especially like Scarface's colors.  I can't wait to see pics of 23 worms wriggling about.  :Smile:

----------


## mcbrayerreptiles

Congrats!!! very nice clutch!! I hope the best for you on those!!

----------


## jknudson

Congrats on that healthy clutch!  Hope you get some that look like the father!  PLEASE post when they hatch! :Wink:  :Good Job:

----------


## Patrick Long

Those snakes are soo interesting.

----------


## waltah!

With parents like those they have to be some good lookin babies!

----------


## Sunny1

The parents are absolutely beautiful!! Good luck with your eggs and congratulations!!

----------


## LGL

Sweet! I like all of the yellow on the male. Good luck with the eggs!

----------


## Rapture

Nice pairing! Good luck with those eggs!

----------


## BT41042

Good luck...Scareface is one bad dude...
BT

----------


## MPenn

Congrats Kevin!!
That was a great pairing and should produce some nice offspring!

----------


## karbogast

Thanks everyone! I am really stoked to get some eggs from this pair. I was out of town when the eggs were laid so they are a little dry, but I checked with some more experienced chondro people and they seem to think the eggs are not to far gone and should be alright. I am stressed but hopefull that their incubation will go well. :Please:

----------


## amcceney

Scarface is awesome!  Is he a Biak?

----------


## Evan Jamison

Congrats!! Very handsome sire  :Good Job: 

-Evan

----------


## JoMo

Nice looking clutch, Karbogast.

Now, the waiting part...

Is it their first clutch ? If not, are you expecting some reds or maroons ?

----------


## karbogast

> Scarface is awesome!  Is he a Biak?


Thanks! I am not 100% sure but he has many biak characteristics including a fiesty personality. The thing that throws me off is that he has a faint blue vertabral stripe with blue triangles as well as other blue highlights that don't show well in photos but stand out in person. Biaks are not know for having much blue coloration so that makes me wonder if he is a mixed locale animal. Without any background info on him the only thing I am sure of is that he is a cool looking chondro.




> Congrats!! Very handsome sire 
> 
> -Evan


Thanks Evan!




> Nice looking clutch, Karbogast.
> 
> Now, the waiting part...
> 
> Is it their first clutch ? If not, are you expecting some reds or maroons ?


Yeah the waiting part blows! This is their first clutch and my first GTP clutch as well. The female was a red/maroon baby and I suspect the male was a yellow but not 100% sure on that, so I should have a mix of yellows and reds. If I am wrong about the male then the clutch could be mostly if not all red/maroon. I prefer the red/maroon neonates because their color change can be so spectacular, but the yellow little tree worms are pretty hot as well.

----------


## JoMo

> Thanks! I am not 100% sure but he has many biak characteristics including a fiesty personality. The thing that throws me off is that he has a faint blue vertabral stripe with blue triangles as well as other blue highlights that don't show well in photos but stand out in person. Biaks are not know for having much blue coloration so that makes me wonder if he is a mixed locale animal. Without any background info on him the only thing I am sure of is that he is a cool looking chondro.


Now that you mentioned it I took a second look at the pictures and that stripe leeds to a mainland locale. Possibly Manokwari or Sorong.

But your conclusion is very valid: he sure is a beautiful chondro!

----------


## ViciousBliss

my goodness, what an absolutely spectacular male that is. i didn't realize how wondeful they got when it came to coloring. GOOD LUCK on gettin some red in your life! the reds are crazy lookin! either way i can't imagine going wrong with that pair! woohoo congrats!

----------


## jonf

congrats.......!  now stay closer to home when the eggs start pipping...... :Smile:

----------


## jonf

my bad.......looks like they pipped! that red one is smokin'......

----------

